# b14 sentra



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

please no flaming ive worked very hard on this

































*This is how it is now i soon want it to look like next picture* 

























I did all the painting my self, and will do more in the future. Please dont post negitive comments, they hurt when you have worked as hard as i have on this.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks good but not my style. Though you cant ask for no flaming, if your willing to post pics on the internet, not all people will care how hard you worked if they dont like it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

so whats going on there? is it like a marble paint or what? Not the way I would have gone with it, then again I painted mine blue so I can't say too much.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> so whats going on there? is it like a marble paint or what? Not the way I would have gone with it, then again I painted mine blue so I can't say too much.


yes it is marbleizer and if you dont like it just dont say nothing about it is common courtesy


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

What does it matter to you if others like it? Do you like it? I haven't seen anyone using marblizer since the early 90's. I dig it in graphics but I think it's a bit much to use on big pieces like that. Looks like you did a good job though. Very natural pattern. Nice work. But I'm against painting interior pieces with few exceptions. How do you like driving with it like that? Does it make you smile every time you look down at the guages and see you handy work?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

the marble effect is kinda cool. I like in an odd way....

If your interior was black....it would make for a cleaner transition. But what can you do....Have you looked for black door panels ? Or thought of painting yours ?


Otherwise, keep up the good work.

P.S. I like the aluminum bezel ( have one also ). If I were you, I would consider making custom gauge faces....and making those marble...maybe a shade or two darker, for a little offset...but still blending in together...and just for kicks...do the valve cover marble...that would be NEW.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

kevtra97 said:


> yes it is marbleizer and if you dont like it just dont say nothing about it is common courtesy


unique, different, tastefully done, but not my taste. Never said I didn't like it.

Its done good, but I wouldn't have done it. Good job though.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> the marble effect is kinda cool. I like in an odd way....
> 
> If your interior was black....it would make for a cleaner transition. But what can you do....Have you looked for black door panels ? Or thought of painting yours ?
> 
> ...


good ideas but i dont wanna go to all the trouble with the gauges


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

What is that... That bowling ball paint? I think that's whats its called.

Not my taste but nice job. Props.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

looks cool. I espcially like the gauge backround(silverish) with the white gauges. Marble is definately unique. I wouldn't do marble, but it looks really neat. But then again i'm going for something totally different in my car. 

again. mad props, looks sick.


----------



## craigdm79 (Oct 30, 2003)

Look good, I like it. Don't ever let anyone give you crap about something you love and especially something you worked hard on. If you like screw what everyone negative says


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

lol though I would have to agree with most people.. "not my taste" being Im happy with just my plain black interier, Im not even going to change my gauges to white like most people do. But I think you did a Awesome job, looks neat. Though you should go find a black dash from a junk yard or something, it would look a lot better.

But yeah man.. its what you like on the car, who cares if others say its crap.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't know what everyone's all defensive over.. so far not a single person has flamed this guy, nor have they flamed his work. Just because it's not in someones taste, and they say so, it's no need to fire back with all the "can't-say-anything-nice" crap. If you're that afraid of what people will say, why are you posting on an internet forum? If you like it, enjoy it... and eff what others say... but if everyone's saying that it's not what they would have done, don't take it as an insult. They don't like the style, big deal. They still are complementing on the work, and craftsmanship. Take some pride in that.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> I don't know what everyone's all defensive over.. so far not a single person has flamed this guy, nor have they flamed his work. Just because it's not in someones taste, and they say so, it's no need to fire back with all the "can't-say-anything-nice" crap. If you're that afraid of what people will say, why are you posting on an internet forum? If you like it, enjoy it... and eff what others say... but if everyone's saying that it's not what they would have done, don't take it as an insult. They don't like the style, big deal. They still are complementing on the work, and craftsmanship. Take some pride in that.


i understand that no one flamed me i was just defending my self. as to what you said, about why i dont want anyyone to flame this and so far everyones been polite and not said anything bad (that incluides you) thanks everyone for being nice for a change. lol did any one every get a chance to read about my third brake light? http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=115591

I will be selling them for $10 shipped to anywhere on the globe $5 in illionis and free in person (im planning on hosting a meat here in springfield illionis this june) just e-mail me at [email protected] :topic: sorry about that. and i do take pride in it so much so that ill be doing another interior soon but this ones out of a freightliner lol i might post pics depending on how terribley gaudie it looks (marble only looks good on small pieces just a hint to others) once again thank you all for being so polite and courtious


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Definitely unique. I like how it is glossy and has the reflective suraface. Not my style but that is not negative at all, it just means that I probably wouldn't spend time doing the work. Keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think it looks badass


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think it looks badass


thank you i will have another pic up of the "shift stick trim" tuesday at the latest


----------



## slowsentra1 (Dec 20, 2004)

hey if u take time to do something like that.... then its worth it if u like the result and thats all that matters. keep up that great work


----------

